# Hr 35



## Apostolics (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a hr 35? Is it really out there or just in test markets ?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Apostolics said:


> Has anyone heard of a hr 35? Is it really out there or just in test markets ?


No such thing. There is a model pending to be released and already reported as an HR34-700. you can do a quick search and you'll find several posts/threads on the topic within this very forum.....


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

An ex-employee told me about an HR35-100 a while back. Sliding remote and 4 tuners. He was moving to California, you didn't happen to just have moved from OK did you?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it's there then UL database should have it.


----------



## Apostolics (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry your right its an hr 34 i saw it on the field. It has five tuners


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Apostolics said:


> Sorry your right its an hr 34 i saw it on the field. It has five tuners


Oh, you are the first one who saw it in a field.

Do you have pictures ? What a drive inside of it ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Oh, you are the first one who saw it in a field.
> 
> Do you have pictures ? What a drive inside of it ?


A number of folks saw the HR34 at CES and photos were even posted, as well as eye-witness reports on it's reported capabilities.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There already a thread about the HR34 here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188589


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A number of folks saw the HR34 at CES and photos were even posted, as well as eye-witness reports on it's reported capabilities.


Perhaps you overlook the key word - "on the field" ... And I asked him, actually.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> There already a thread about the HR34 here ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188589


...and here....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190023&highlight=HR34

...and here...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188574&highlight=CES+2011

Plenty of info and photos on this unit already posted back in January.


P Smith said:


> Perhaps you overlook the key word - "on the field" ... And I asked him, actually.


OK....but then again...the unit was reported for a *late 2011 *availability directly from the onsite people at CES just a few months back... so hearing claims of it in public now would certainly be interesting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> so hearing claims of it in public now would certainly be interesting.


 - we are in same boat now, good.

Now tell me where is in those mentioned threads posted HDD size ?


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe this guy happened to luck into a home that is beta testing this unit, so late 2011 could still be in the ball park.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

P Smith said:


> - we are in same boat now, good.
> 
> Now tell me where is in those mentioned threads posted HDD size ?


litzdog's redirect goes to a post that says 1 tetrabit for the hd.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

seern said:


> litzdog's redirect goes to a post that says 1 tetrabit for the hd.


I sure hope you meant terabyte.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you overlook the key word - "on the field" ... And I asked him, actually.


Actually, you said "in a field" (which is not the key word, BTW, but multiple words), when I'm pretty sure he saw it in someone's house, not in a field. It would certainly be very interesting if these units were set up out in fields somewhere. Many questions would need to be answered.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Now tell me where is in those mentioned threads posted HDD size ?


Umm, first post. Anything else we can find out for you in those threads? Or if you're in a hurry, you might try clicking on them and reading them yourself (or use the search feature at the top of each thread).



litzdog911 said:


> There already a thread about the HR34 here ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188589


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Actually, you said "in a field" (which is not the key word, BTW, but multiple words), when I'm pretty sure he saw it in someone's house, not in a field. It would certainly be very interesting if these units were set up out in fields somewhere. Many questions would need to be answered.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Umm, first post. Anything else we can find out for you in those threads? Or if you're in a hurry, you might try clicking on them and reading them yourself (or use the search feature at the top of each thread).


I'm inclined to hear from him, that CES info is outdated and not proved.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I'm inclined to hear from him, that CES info is outdated and not proved.


The CES info has not changes since that time - at least no *new* info posted anywhere... and it was seen firsthand...so hardly "not proved".

Until somebody *sees* something different/contrary...the CES info is still the most current and was verified by a number of people directly in person regarding the HR34.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I'm inclined to hear from him, that CES info is outdated and not proved.


So, you really think that he saw one out in the field, presumably at someone's house, and commenced taking it apart so that he could determine what HD was inside?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A number of folks saw the *HR34* at _CES_ and photos were even posted, as well as eye-witness reports on it's reported capabilities.


It was still being called the *HMC30* then.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> It was still being called the *HMC30* then.


Not at CES it wasn't...it was the HR34.

Another poster started a thread with the outdated name in the heading.

We asked there and were given the correct/current name.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I sure hope you meant terabyte.


Yep, typo...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> So, you really think that he saw one out in the field, presumably at someone's house, and commenced taking it apart so that he could determine what HD was inside?


You, guys, could continue exercise your logical and grammatical skills here, but I'm waiting for Apostolics' response.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not at CES it wasn't...it was the HR34.
> 
> Another poster started a thread with the outdated name in the heading.
> 
> We asked there and were given the correct/current name.


Reading the several CES threads, it appeared to have been renamed from HMC30 to HR34 just before the start of the show with not all the venders knowing of the name change.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Reading the several CES threads, it appeared to have been renamed from HMC30 to HR34 just before the start of the show with not all the vendors knowing of the name change.


The main onsite demo location was the Samsung booth...and *they* are the ones that told *us* it was HR34...so they certainly knew. 

It was one of the other threads that was started by a poster who used to legacy name in the title at first....that may have confused some folks....but was pointed out early on in that thread.

Otherwise...it was referenced as HR34 (along with RVU-compliant) since early January....including the onsite CES reports with photos.

The fact that the very first post in this thread didn't even have the model number right makes one question just what might have been seen.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It's seem kinda funny how P Smith is waiting for info from a guy with 2 posts, both in this thread....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> It's seem kinda funny how P Smith is waiting for info from a guy with 2 posts, both in this thread....


Nay,I'm not for smiles - it's just my optimistic ego kicking the tires.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The main onsite demo location was the Samsung booth...and *they* are the ones that told *us* it was HR34...so they certainly knew.


Hey, I was there too .. :grin:

I'm pretty sure the guy said something like "yeah, the name just changed ... blah blah blah" so it was definitely right around CES that there was a change in the designation. Last year (CES 2010), it was called the HMC30.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey, I was there too .. :grin:
> 
> I'm pretty sure the guy said something like "yeah, the name just changed ... blah blah blah" so it was definitely right around CES that there was a change in the designation. Last year (CES 2010), it was called the HMC30.


You were there too?

That was you standing right next to me?

!rolling


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You were there too?
> 
> That was you standing right next to me?
> 
> !rolling


Nooooo, there was one other person between.... :hurah:

FWIW, several of us suggested that the name of the thread which started with the old designation be changed to lessen confusion and aid in searches.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Nooooo, *there was one other person between*.... :hurah:
> 
> FWIW, several of us suggested that the name of the thread which started with the old designation be changed to lessen confusion and aid in searches.


Ahhh yes...the guy using multiple cameras (including mine)... :lol:

Agree that the heading name change would have reduced confusion at the time on that previous thread...but its pretty much old news now anyway.

the HR34 is the HR34. :grin:


----------



## PaceHD (Jan 10, 2010)

Apparently the HR34 is being made by Pace however has been delayed by 12 months due to Directv "jumping to the next technology" - Pace's share price was hit hard back in March when this came out and Directv IR confirmed the delay was indeed their boc http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/Pace-shares-plummet-TV-box-reuters_molt-1805739959.html?x=0


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PaceHD said:


> Apparently the HR34 is being made by Pace however has been delayed by 12 months due to Directv "jumping to the next technology" - Pace's share price was hit hard back in March when this came out and Directv IR confirmed the delay was indeed their boc http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/Pace-shares-plummet-TV-box-reuters_molt-1805739959.html?x=0


I'm not seeing anything there specific to the HR34 project...Pace makes multiple devices for DirecTV, so the reference seems more generic.

I've heard or read nothing specific on the HR34 to believe it will be available anytime beyond the reported 2011 target date.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

PaceHD said:


> Apparently the HR34 is being made by Pace however has been delayed by 12 months due to Directv "jumping to the next technology" - Pace's share price was hit hard back in March when this came out and Directv IR confirmed the delay was indeed their boc http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/Pace-shares-plummet-TV-box-reuters_molt-1805739959.html?x=0


Not exactly sure how you made that leap .. There's a whole lot of assumptions on your part. Besides, I don't agree with pretty much any of your assumptions.

Here are YOUR assumptions from reading the article ...


12-month delay (assuming you've said this since revenue shifted to 2012 instead of 2011, but that's not necessarily 12 months - it could be as little as 30 days)
That this is about DIRECTV

I doubt the HR34 schedule has been greatly changed since it's inception. As a result, I'm fairly certain that this Pace PR has nothing to do with the HR34.


----------



## PaceHD (Jan 10, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Not exactly sure how you made that leap .. There's a whole lot of assumptions on your part. Besides, I don't agree with pretty much any of your assumptions.
> 
> Here are YOUR assumptions from reading the article ...
> 
> ...


Doug,

It was in lots of newspapers and analyst notes in March eg:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-shares-tumble-20pc-after-customer-delay.html


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It could very well be referring to FY2012, which depending on Pace's accounting could start in July or September 2011.

- Merg


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

PaceHD said:


> Apparently the HR34 is being made by Pace however has been delayed by 12 months due to Directv "jumping to the next technology" - Pace's share price was hit hard back in March when this came out and Directv IR confirmed the delay was indeed their boc http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/Pace-shares-plummet-TV-box-reuters_molt-1805739959.html?x=0


I'm pretty sure the point is that Pace's 2011 results are going to be weaker than predicted because DirecTV chose not to deploy an interim DVR product (probably the HD-DVR companion to the H25) this year in favor of accelerating the "next generation" technology coming in 2012 (HR-34). Not that the HR34 was delayed causing them issues.



> ..."One customer on a specific project decided to accelerate a new piece of technology, which meant the revenue from that client has shifted from 2011 to 2012," Chief Executive Neil Gaydon told reporters. He said the U.S. customer had decided to skip a generation of technology in its home DVR (digital video recorder) product...


Even if the HR34 does appear later in 2011, it will not be a significant financial contirbutor to Pace's balance sheet until well into 2012. So I doubt they were forcasting a great deal of revenue for 2011 based on that project.

Another possibility is that what we have assumed to be simply a name change (HMC30 to HR34) was really more than that and the HMC30 was actually "scrapped" in favor of the HR34 causing the issues for Pace.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

So, hold off on the new hr24 or call solid signal, or whomever has the lowest price?


----------



## JerryL5 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does the hr34 hook up the same as a hr24?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like, but is larger


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

JerryL5 said:


> Does the hr34 hook up the same as a hr24?


You have to make sure you have a SWM set up but yes all is the same.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> So, hold off on the new hr24 or call solid signal, or whomever has the lowest price?


HR34 for existing customers will not be before Feb 2012 (I have been told Feb 9th - though that was not set in stone).

So go to Robert at Value Electronics or Solid Signal. Both $399. Though I have to say I was not charged shipping by VE - I did not ask for free shipping and shipping was not mentioned so I dont know if this was a one off (if it was - thanks!) or not.

Given that neither VE or SS have any in yet and VE have sold loads, I would say they seem to have a better relationship with Directv and so would more likely be in a position to get some in soon.

But it is your choice.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't time to change the misleading topic to "HR34" ?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Isn't time to change the misleading topic to "HR34" ?


Really, it should be merge with one of the other HR34.


----------

